# Balboa 26 Owners Manuel



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking for owners manuel for a Balboa 26 (could be a photocopy) or information for source of out-of-production boat manuels.


----------



## tclark (Jul 13, 2000)

I have a ''72 Balboa 26''. Though I do not have an "owners manual," I do have some papers that show the procedure for raising and lowering the mast. I also have the a blue-print type sheet showing the rigging and sail dimensions. Contact me if your interested in copies.


----------



## henrynlouisville (Apr 15, 2009)

I bought a 1974 Balboa 26 today.
Can I get the raising/lowering mast manual from you?
Thanks
henrynlouisville


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Rigging docs still available?*

Hi tclark,

Are these docs still available? I just picked up a Balboa 26, and am in the process of refitting and sorting out the rigging.

Thanx,

Frank


----------



## crct3b (May 10, 2011)

*Do you still have these?*

I would like to get a copy if you could? Thanks in advance. Curt


----------



## ProfBob22 (May 19, 2012)

Bought a Balboa 26 sailboat yesterday, and searching for any information that might be helpful. I realize this is not an active forum, but help would be appreciated from any Balboa owners out there.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Gus1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Profbob22
Some time ago you were looking for manuals for a balboa 26. My question is did you have any success? If so could you please forward any information to me? I also am the owner of such a boat and would also like to get her afloat. Hoping you seceded on your project can you give me any input on how your boat sails? Thank you for your time in this matter. Gus


----------



## ProfBob22 (May 19, 2012)

Greetings Gus,

I did find a Balboa group on Yahoo, but did not receive a reply on this forum. I have a downloaded copy of mast raising instructions that might help. Let me know if you want a copy and I will send you.

Beautiful boats, but I have never sailed mine. Still in storage. One day I hope to get her in the water.

Take care, Bob


----------



## badgerbob (Jul 26, 2020)

tclark said:


> I have a ''72 Balboa 26''. Though I do not have an "owners manual," I do have some papers that show the procedure for raising and lowering the mast. I also have the a blue-print type sheet showing the rigging and sail dimensions. Contact me if your interested in copies.


Greetings, I would love to have copies of any info.on the balboa 26. You can send it to [email protected]. Thank you so much in advance. Bob


----------

